# Samsung Wi-Fi Tablet can't send mail



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, First time on the PC Forum
My daughter got me this Wi-Fi Only 10.1" Tablet and it works fine for receiving and deleting Yahoo E-Mail But I can't Send anything.

Am I missing a step or is it something else?
Thanks a bunch, I'm frustrated
....Bob


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

A few questions. Are you using a dedicated Yahoo app for email, or is this through the browser? When you say "can't send email" does that mean you can write on and click send, and nothing happens, or you click send and it closes but no email is sent? Is this when you author a new email, reply to an existing one, or both?

Can you send email using a different service, like Google Gmail?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, It's my long time Yahoo account. I just realized that the reason I can't send is that I have not loaded my contacts, so I am looking at Apps to see if that is the path I should be on.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2011)

If you're using an app, make sure the account is set up correctly for outgoing email using the POP3 or IMAP server. It can be tricky, but if you search for it online - e.g. "samsung galaxy set up outgoing yahoo", you should be able to find a tutorial.

If it's through the web interface, then it's hard to say - we need more details. Do you get an error? Does anything happen at all when you hit "send"?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

yahoo has fairly good help for determining the right pop settings.

http://help.yahoo.com/kb/index?page...P3K4EgxyZIrmKSY9uVxq6UhbeQNmSKhBeDPTTXyTfzWBg--


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Problem Solved. it turned out I had not imported my contacts from my yahoo account. My frustration with Samsung is that there is no Help phone Number but then there is none for Google either.


----------

